# Cheese Smoking Help



## harprhet (Dec 2, 2018)

So I have been reading up on smoking cheese, and thought I would give it a try.  I  have  a MES, but  used the Amazn smoke tube inside  to keep the temps down.  This was the first time I have used the Amazn smoker but it put out some serious smoke.  I had the top vent open all the way, and was going to take out the wood feeder in the bottom but forgot.  That could have been part of my problem.  Anyway I took the cheese out after about 1.5 hours because it was so smoky.  The cheese was nasty.  I did vacuum seal it and threw it in the fridge as i have read it mellows after a while.  I also read that it is good to let it sit in the fridge for a day unsealed, which I didn't do.  I am just looking for other tips I might have missed.  I think I am going to do a bunch of different baches and keep track of what I did and see what turns out the best.  I is just difficult if you have to wait several weeks to find out what works the best.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 2, 2018)

I use an A-MAZ-N tray burning pellet dust because I found the tube put out too much smoke.  I always let my cheese sit on the counter for a while after smoking, and then rest on a cooling rack in the fridge overnight.  I then Vac seal. I don't think hope is lost though.  You just might have to let it mellow in the fridge a bit longer.  It does take a while to get it dialed in to your liking.  Since I've gone to burning dust, I can eat my cheese the day after smoking, but it's a lot better after a week sealed up in the fridge.  I hate to suggest someone spend more money, but I would invest in one of the trays, and do a search here on how to turn pellets into dust.  I would pull the chip feeder out next time though to see if that helps.  Good luck, and welcome to The SMF!


----------



## 2008RN (Dec 3, 2018)

I also use to A-maz-n tray.  I use cherry wood pellets.  I have tried pellet dust and have trouble keeping it going. I have broken the pellets up into 1/4 inch lengths and that helps with slowing the burn/smoke.  I agree the the tube puts out a lot more smoke/and heat. I am using a mailbox smoke generator which also helps with keeping temps down. The inside of the smoker has been only a few degrees over the Ambient temperatures. I also let the cheese set out for a couple of hours after smoking. Then leave it open in the fridge over night and vacuum seal it in the morning. I have been letting the cheese mellow for 3-4 weeks. Over the last month I have done about 10 pounds. I have 4 pounds mellowing right now for a gift. Next weekend I will smoke another 4-6 pounds. I have done sharp cheddar, mozzarella, pepper jack, and gouda. The mozzerella is so mellow the the smoke can be strong and really needs the mellowing. The other cheeses can also be eaten right away. After 3-4 weeks the smoke flavor seems to be well distributed thought out the cheese, compared to freshly smoked cheese where the outside 1/4 has all of the flavor.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 3, 2018)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I use an A-MAZ-N tray burning pellet dust because I found the tube put out too much smoke.  I always let my cheese sit on the counter for a while after smoking, and then rest on a cooling rack in the fridge overnight.  I then Vac seal. I don't think hope is lost though.  You just might have to let it mellow in the fridge a bit longer.  It does take a while to get it dialed in to your liking.  Since I've gone to burning dust, I can eat my cheese the day after smoking, but it's a lot better after a week sealed up in the fridge.  I hate to suggest someone spend more money, but I would invest in one of the trays, and do a search here on how to turn pellets into dust.  I would pull the chip feeder out next time though to see if that helps.  Good luck, and welcome to The SMF!



+1;  I tried all sorts of variations of resting with pellets and none made big difference to me.  I rested some cheese a year plus and didn't get much better.  I think it kinda levels off around 2-3mos.  

On a whim I had ordered some dust back when I first ordered my tray so I gave it shot.  Night and day difference to me and my family.  Another member suggested I smoke some and taste every hour and I did.  Went with 4 and 5 hours.  Was very shocked how mild the 3 hour was.  Wood choice plays a role and I suggest mild type like apple to start with.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 3, 2018)

I've smoked cheese with pellets and now I'm using dust, made from pellets...  Yesterday I put my fav. cheese and smoked it for 2 hours with dust...  I haven't tasted it yet...  I used my combo dust of PC/Alder, Cob and 20% Mesquite...   The reason for the short smoke was the Mesquite in the mix...  It's pretty strong and I didn't want to over smoke the Jarlsberg...
Smells good....  You can see the light smoke on it....


----------



## harprhet (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks for all the help, It sounds like the dust is a popular way to go.  I will try that in the next day or two.  I will also cut the cheese into a few chunks and pull them out at different times like 2, 3, and 4 hours.  I am keeping my fingers crossed I can get something that is edible before Christmas and new years.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 3, 2018)

I run pellets and done a few batches.

Right off it does tend to be bitter, I wait a minimum of two weeks to open the cheese again after vacc sealing to try it.

And as an aside; if you smoke cheese with peppers in it..they get hotter when smoked and as time goes on.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 3, 2018)

harprhet said:


> I will also cut the cheese



Whatever works for ya.  :p  Not sure if you are aware but you can't run dust in the tube.


----------



## harprhet (Dec 3, 2018)

I wasn't aware of the smoking making the peppers hotter, but that sounds like a nice little surprise. I definitely want to do some pepper jack.  I do have one other question for everyone.  Will any of the residue from previous smokes contribute to the bad flavor.  I haven't smoked anything to crazy just your typical meats.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 3, 2018)

I have a mes 30, all I use the mailbox  mod, works great, might be something you can look into if you keep having problems.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 3, 2018)

Residue shouldn't have anything  to do with bad flavor , guys/ladies smoke for years without cleaning their  smokers other than scraping down the walls now and then.the only thing you really need to clean is the grates,water pan and geese catcher.just scrape the walls with a plastic  scrapper now and then to knock off the loose stuff.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 3, 2018)

harprhet said:


> I wasn't aware of the smoking making the peppers hotter, but that sounds like a nice little surprise. I definitely want to do some pepper jack.  I do have one other question for everyone.  Will any of the residue from previous smokes contribute to the bad flavor.  I haven't smoked anything to crazy just your typical meats.



Smoked Pepper Jack is one of my favorites!  You're going to like it.  You won't have any residue affecting what you smoke.

Dave


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 3, 2018)

Try smoking some horseradish cheese if your adventurous ,  I smoked some for the first time a couple weeks ago along with provolone ,pepper jack and mild cheddar, horseradish was everyone's favorite.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 4, 2018)

Smoked Cabot's Horseradish cheese is one of my favorites. Another good one is their Hot Habanero cheese. But, as everyone said, it does intensifies from being smoked. The tray with pellets work fine for this


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 6, 2018)

Trying 1st round of smoked cheese, using Pecan dust.
Sharp, pepper jack, marble jack, and mozzarella sticks. Probably pull the sticks about 3hrs in, and other at about 4hr. Trial and error I guess. 
Almonds tomorrow I think, Johnmeyer style.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 6, 2018)

I love pepperjack smoked my self. But let me tell you my Mango Fire is hot enough after a few months it lingers for a few hours on the tongue when eaten plain. Not painfully hot yet, but well....my chihuahua still eats it though. I'm not sure about him any more.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 6, 2018)

I like  some heat, but wife -- not such a fan of it. She about blew a gasket when I put a jalapeno in Dutchs beans. Basically sauted the heat out of that I thought. She couldn't tell either. 2 next time :p


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 7, 2018)

harprhet said:


> I wasn't aware of the smoking making the peppers hotter, but that sounds like a nice little surprise. I definitely want to do some pepper jack.  I do have one other question for everyone.  Will any of the residue from previous smokes contribute to the bad flavor.  I haven't smoked anything to crazy just your typical meats.



I've never had any problem with a previous smoking messing up a current smoking. And I smoke from cold to hot, Nuts to Beans.
After decomposing pellets to make dust, and doing cold smoking with it, I'm about completely sold on doing mine that way. And right now, I'm liking Apple Wood pellets dissolved and then dried in my MES.
I use an AMNPS because it will do pellets or dust. And I try to pack the dust with my big fat thumb. So far I've never had a load go out on me.

Looks like dis:







And it just smolders along like a hot blond singer in a piano bar....


----------



## daveomak (Dec 7, 2018)

Oh please lord, I want _a smoldering, hot blond singer in a piano bar._...


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 7, 2018)

daveomak said:


> View attachment 382229
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me, too, Dave.
Me too.
But they take one look at me, and won't let me in... :confused::mad:


----------

